# We Do Lines...Striping high



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

We just finished this parking garage. A beautiful day in the city.

Tom
www.wedolines.com
www.wdlgear.com


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's pretty neat, can you show us pics of the equipment and process?
Looks interesting! But I have a vision in my head of a cardboard stencil and a can of spray paint!


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*Graco 3900 LLIV*

Here's a picture of the Graco line lazer 3900 series IV we use. 

Best striping machine ever invented.

Thanks,

Tom
www.wedolines.com


----------



## paintcontractor (Apr 23, 2010)

nice setup! gracos are great


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet set up Tom.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

That look's COOOL :thumbup:


----------

